# Skinny Snowboard pants



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

hey im a small guy 5' 4" and looking for skinny snowboard pants instead of super baggy pants which make me look like i dont have legs. Any suggestions?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just make sure they are ultra low rise and you wear your studded belt


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

how slim do you want 'em? i just got a pair of special blend d.b. pants. pretty damn skinny. like wearing jeans while riding.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Holden Outerwear 2009 - 2010


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

686 Krew Pants:

686 KR3W K Slim - Snowboard Ski Pants Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

or check out some Holden pants, they have good materials, and most are slim fit.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Would probably be more comfy with the no leg look...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That low rise comment made my day lol. 

Burton Shaun white collection are more fitted. Vans has some nice ones too. Their Lydon fits are slimmer than usual.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Fitzy said:


> hey im a small guy 5' 4" and looking for skinny snowboard pants instead of super baggy pants which make me look like i dont have legs. Any suggestions?


I know of a great black hair dye. :laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Just make sure they are ultra low rise and you wear your studded belt


and make sure to use string instead of a belt, and wear your belt over your pants but loose enough to hang down


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

my favourite slim snowboarding pants are the Holden ones and the Airblaster "my Sisters Pants"


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

ski pants are slim, the problem with them is that they are designed for skiing not snowboarding so there isnt as much room in the thiegh for turning as you would like...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> ski pants are slim, the problem with them is that they are designed for skiing not snowboarding so there isnt as much room in the thiegh for turning as you would like...


yeah this shit is sooooooooooooooo fucking slim


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> yeah this shit is sooooooooooooooo fucking slim


dude, i'm not going to even open that link. i don't want to know...


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> dude, i'm not going to even open that link. i don't want to know...


highlight the link before you open it. It's just a ski outerwear company. Shit looks weak too, but I bet it would match perfectly with some freeskiiers fucking retarded tall tees.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

bakesale said:


> highlight the link before you open it. It's just a ski outerwear company. Shit looks weak too, but I bet it would match perfectly with some freeskiiers fucking retarded tall tees.


haha saga's actually legit

so yeah, made for tall-t

just like baggy snowboard outerwear?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Thirty Two Cappa Slims are nice. 20k pant for $145. My second would be any of the holdens. The Holden Standard skinnys are really slim. Like skinny jean slim.


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

Some people here have serious stereotype issues (which translates literally in english to 'self-esteem problems') when it comes to clothing preference, but I do agree that after a few days you'll realize why everyone rides with their pants' crotch down at their knees. I personally always buy a size bigger than I do with any other clothing for snow pants and jackets.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Personally, I never understood the whole "let's show my boxers off to the world" thing. Snowboarding or in real life. It's funny to me to see people make fun of low rise jeans, yet they sag their pants effectively making them low-rise lol. Don't get me wrong, I don't really care about it. I just prefer not to sag. I do like my snowboard pants baggy though. I don't want to imagine how hard it would be to squat in slim pants.


----------

